# How soon until a cockatiel will learn to mimic?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I am pretty sure my 4 month old 'tiel is a male. I have been whistling simple tunes to him and saying his name, but so far nothing recognizable has come from him. He'll whistle to me and go on a string of whistles once in a while.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It depends on the bird, each one is different. We had one that could mimic at three months old and then we had another male who didn't make a peep (no whistling at all) til he was 8 months old. Only time will tell.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Janalee said:


> I am pretty sure my 4 month old 'tiel is a male. I have been whistling simple tunes to him and saying his name, but so far nothing recognizable has come from him. He'll whistle to me and go on a string of whistles once in a while.


Hi You have to make your mind up, do you want him to whistle
or talk.... Given the choice he will probably choose to whistle,
this being more natural... If you want to teach him to talk, try
this.....
B.J's. EASY TALKING 
Use a favourite food as a training treat. Show him the treat & let him 
have a little taste. Now for instance, if you want to teach. "Hello how are you."
Say the word, "Hello " in a high girlie voice & pretend to take a bite of treat 
yourself.
Repeat the "Hello" slowly about 10 times & pretend to take a bite of the treat 
each time. 
Pause after the 10th time & give him just a little peck of the treat to keep him 
interested & focused. 
Practice "Hello" with him at every opportunity. Work on him till the word is 
as good as it is going to get before moving on......

Now add the "how are you." You will be surprised how quick some words are 
picked up. Don't be in a hurry, remember how long it took you to learn to talk.
Professional trainers & performers always give a treat to ensure friendly happy 
compliance & as a distraction...Even if it's only one peck at a millet spray or a 
Sunflower heart,for a parrot, half a heart for a budgie size bird ..B.J.


----------

